# Seaview Sonar Ping Effect.



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I just ran across this on eBay for the Seaview fans. Really cool idea for even more special effects. The iconic sonar pinging! It's a actual recording of the real thing.

Just thought some of you may be interested. Good price too!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SEAVIEW...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c64aacf43

hal9001-


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey, it’s your money to spend. But there are at least a dozen websites where you can download a sonar ping sound effect for free. (Okay, maybe not the _exact_ same sound that was used in _Voyage_, but who besides us geeks can tell the difference?)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You might try one of those recordable greeting cards ($5) and a downloadable ping


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Those of us who bought the 6 CD "Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen" 15 years ago or so, have the exact sound effect used along with just about every other sound heard in all of his shows. It is a great set!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone with a dvd player can record direct from Voyage DVD.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just last night I was searching for WAV file Aliens movie sounds and found just about all I need. I bought Randy Newbert's (VooDoo FX) sound recorder for $25.00 and it will capture up to 6 customizable sounds. It sticks into my computer's USB port. Drag and drop files in it. It's small and can be easily hidden inside a model base or whatever. Has it's own on-board speaker. I plan to use it for several models!

VooDoo FX site: (I bought the cheaper "Unit 2")

http://www.voodoofx.com/sound.htm 

Here is the Aliens sound bite site:

http://www.avpoe.org/amr/html/sounds/sounds.html

I found (by accident) no less than 3 sites with Seaview pings, and even the whole opening score!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I thought this was cool!

http://www.audiomicro.com/free-tv-t...yage-to-the-bottom-of-the-sea-download-743615


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

And there's always this one:

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Submarine-Sound-Unit-from-SonicFX_p_1334.html

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

For $600.00 you can buy the 10 CD set containing all of the Fox Sound Effect Library:

http://www.sound-ideas.com/20th.html


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

http://www.sound-ideas.com/demos.html click the scaLE ICON AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE OF each CHOICE and listen to a long demo of sound effects.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's another one!

http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=seaview-sound

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

veedubb67 said:


> And there's always this one:
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Submarine-Sound-Unit-from-SonicFX_p_1334.html
> 
> ...


I bought that one for my Moebius J2, but it is not programmable. Very nice quality, though.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Stan at Starling puts alot of effort into the kits he does. He digitally cleans up the sounds and does a very nice solderless install 
The value is nice..and they are plug and play. he's doing a Robbie the Robot light/sound kit















[/URL][/IMG]

_* And *_it lots cheaper that what is out there ...unless you have room for a Hallmark card in your kit;

Jump up my sound card phillistines..lol

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _And it lots cheaper that what is out there ...unless you have room for a Hallmark card in your kit;_



:lol:

Bookmarking now..................


----------

